# MAX train (Portland) hits .... a boat??



## fairviewroad (Dec 24, 2019)

You certainly don't see this everyday: A MAX light rail train hit a boat that was left on the tracks in Gresham (just east of Portland). The boat was stolen and unoccupied, and no one on the train was injured. 

https://www.kptv.com/news/max-train...cle_bad6e348-259a-11ea-9e59-53a7761362de.html

A local transit enthusiast posted audio of the train operator calling dispatch to report the collision:

http://www.rosecitytransit.org/radio/2019/12/23/062107-1763-21416-218.mp3


----------

